# Alcohol - Long Term Damage to Fertility & Baby



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

In light of todays press release by NICE , we have placed an article on our home page.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/494/1/


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Interesting that this advice has been produced in response to Britains growing drinking culture as opposed to any more evidence on the subject - It is a bit like saying okay too many people are becoming obese so we'll tell everyone cakes are going to make you ill, even in moderation - that should cover it. 

The majority of women are sensible and intelligent enough to intepret the previous guidelines and yes they do know what a unit is.  From what I have read and seen there is no new evidence to suggest that drinking within the previous limits will do any harm and the argument for bringing out these new guidelines is purely to guard against binge drinking. It is a bit insulting to the rest of the female population to bring out a blanket ban on alcohol (ok it's not law but now all pregnant ladies will be judged by the morals police) just because a select few disregard or misinterpret the current guidelines. The chances are that group of individuals were probably not planning their pregnancies anyway and so their behavior will remain unchanged. 

There will be some pregnant ladies out there now who have been drinking within previous guidelines and are now scared witless. This article should be more balanced so as to put their minds at rest - there is NO new evidence to suggest they have done their babies harm. I was listening to a doctor yesterday on 5 live who started that Fetal Alcohol Syndrom was only really seen in children of alcoholics.


----------

